# Well I got my Costume done



## zombiemommy (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm going as Reagan MacNeil from the exorcist. What do you think?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

My, how, um....attractive?

Looks really good, zombie.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

you have a little something on your face....


----------

